# Did you wear braces?



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, from 10 to 14 years old.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, I got stuck with them between the ages of 10 and 12 to correct my slight overbite, despite the fact that I didn't want them at all (I thought it was rubbish to spend that much money on my perfectly good teeth when other people couldn't even get food). I thought my teeth were just fine but the orthodontists seemed to be convinced that half my teeth would fall out and the other half would end up growing through my eyeballs. Unfortunately, after two years, all they appeared to have accomplished was crowding my lower teeth together so now a couple don't have room and have to lean either forward or backward to fit. I still have the overbite. So much for getting "beautiful straight teeth" 'cause they look worse now. :frustrating:


----------



## SumSamurai (Sep 9, 2010)

Wish I had them now... :/


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Had mine from 10-13, and before that had headgear (thankfully only had to wear it at night), and a retainer to fix my overbite. Got left with a permanent retainer on my bottom front teeth, but I'm grateful for that now, as the rest of my family's bottom teeth are crowded and squished together.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Yea, from 2nd grade to 6th. I still have a permanent retainer on my lower teeth that I should probably get taken out.


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have always found braces odd, the idea of twisting and changing your teeth for the sake of fashion.

So naturally I had to get braces because my molars were lying horizontally and we needed to raise them up.


----------



## Superninjageek (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep, from 2nd grade to 5th grade. It was mostly because I pulled my teeth out as a kid (To get money from the toothfairy) so they grew in all wrong.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I got mine in on my 11th birthday, and got them removed a week before my 14th birthday. I had a really bad overbite that runs in my family. I have a wire glued on the back of both my top and bottom teeth. I think they told me those are never going to be removed.


----------



## cara_cara (Aug 3, 2012)

braces, headgear, rubber bands, retainers. I did have an overbite, but I think my orthodontist just wanted to buy a boat or something. All of my friends and I had so much metal in our mouths I think we could have picked up radio signals if we were tuned right.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I never needed braces but I wore a retainer expander. Every week I had to turn a little screw in the middle of the retainer to widen my upper jaw. It was so bizarre and really painful when I forgot to wear it for a week and I really don't know if it made much a different. Part of my wonders if it has something to do with my TMJD.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, from ~age 12-14. They were extremely painful, annoying, and I never wanted them to begin with. Then they gave me this huge-ass retainer that would barely fit in a crocodile's mouth and told me that I was supposed to wear it for several more years. Fuck that, I threw it in the garbage after about a week. My speech was so garbled and hard to understand while wearing it that had I ever attempted to talked to a police officer they'd have made me take a sobriety test.

I'm bitter.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

7th grade to 9th grade. Annoying, but I got used to them. I wonder where my retainer is...


----------



## o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o (Aug 12, 2012)

So many people wear braces...

I feel left out now.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

I had braces, a retainer to adjust my overbite, and surgery after my braces were off. They cut off that little web between your top teeth and your lip, said something about it acting as an elastic band and it would make my gap come back if they left it. Not sure I buy it but whatever. Now I have to wear an invisalign retainer for the rest of my natural born life.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> American and I wore braces for 3 years.


Hey me too. I wore braces for 3 years. My teeth are perfection. Or do you want mine?


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm American and I had braces for 10 months to correct my front teeth. Two of them were in the wrong place entirely. It wasn't a serious problem and I never opened my mouth when I smiled for those 10 months so it's a dark time in my life I hardly think about.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

No but I needed them. I don't regret it though. My bottom front teeth are crooked but I don't mind. Most of my friends had them and complained about the pain. Honestly, if someone judges me on something as trivial as my teeth, I don't want to know them. 

That being said, I need to be sure I never fall for a dentist...


----------



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

I wore braces and now I found that they were useless. My orthodontist told me I had to wear retainers for the rest of my life in order to ensure that my teeth would not go back to their original positions. Why would I want to go through the expense and pure agony of wearing braces only to be told that I would have to wear more disgusting headgear for the rest of my life (or at least until I need dentures)?

They are a waste of money in my opinion and they are extremely painful. If I ever have children, I will never make them go through that torture.

Also, if everyone wore braces, we would all have the same smile. I would rather be a little unique than have a smile that looks identical to the rest of the world's.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

No, although I wish I would have. I have an over bite and my teeth are a little messed up (Not too badly, but it's noticeable). I guess it doesn't really matter because I never show my teeth. Even when I'm laughing.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ntuitive said:


> Hey me too. I wore braces for 3 years. My teeth are perfection. Or do you want mine?


Thanks for the offer, but I'm good...for now. ;D


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

I wore braces for 3 years (7th grade to 9th grade)


----------



## FiddleheadFern (Aug 20, 2012)

No, but I should have. My teeth aren't "bad", and they're very white and healthy. Still, they're erm, charmingly crooked. My little brother got the braces fairy, and mine weren't so bad, so he got the funds. Wheeee. When I feel badly about it, I just tell myself I look like a sexy British actress. That works, usually. roud:


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

No, but I have shitty teeth and I should've gotten them.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

im going to wear braces soon, just in time for high school


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope. I was offered them but refused. People sometimes ask me how long I had braces and I have a compulsive need to show them my slightly crooked tooth.


----------

